# 2339 Other Engineering Professionals awaiting Invite



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,
As our category is over subscribed and on pro-rata. I thought i would create this tread for other 2339 holders to interact, share their points score, when applied for EOI? when received invite? 
I'll start with myself.
Skillselect score: 65
EOI submitted: 12 Sep '13
Invite received: Awaiting.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hi*

hi,

Same here. I have applied for EOI in end of August with 65 points and still waiting for the invite. Hope we should hear in this month.

BR/
DB


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Ob1 and Dineshb,

May I know what is your job title and how many years of experiences you guys have?
Just wondering, why some people accessed as Other Engineer Professionals.

Cheers, 
sorry a bit out of topic from the title


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hi*

Hi Zeroman!

Even I am not sure why I am being assessed as Engineering Technologist.
My BE was production engineering, masters was computer science-majoring in telecom and all my work experience (>9 years) in telecom. Pl let me know if you know of any reason why assessed as ET. 


BR/ DB


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi @Zeroman
Have you done your EOI? what was your score?

My Undergrad major was Mech Engg with minor in Electronics and Computers. My work experience of 10+ yrs is in Telecoms, hence Engr Technologist.


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Dinesh,
I guess we did'nt get on Oct 7th round. Next invite round on 21 Oct. Good Luck!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Obi1 said:


> Hi @Zeroman
> Have you done your EOI? what was your score?
> 
> My Undergrad major was Mech Engg with minor in Electronics and Computers. My work experience of 10+ yrs is in Telecoms, hence Engr Technologist.


Not yet lodge my EOI,

I am graduate from Bachelor of Electronic and Telecom,
Earlier when I just graduate, EA assess me as 'Electronic Engineer'
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

NOw I have,Work experience 1 year 10 months in Control System Engineer.

I am doing my EA CDR (lodge on 31th July) for Plant and Production Engineer
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

I have 50 points I guess:
IELTS - 0
Age - 30
Study - 5
Degree - 15

The rest 10 points trying to get from EA:
WA SS - 5 points
Work Exp - 5 points

Total 60 points.


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I applied on July 30th and I still haven't received the invitation. Hopefully next round.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

I updated my signature before I reply, but it hasn't shown up on my post. Anyway, this is my sig.

Jun 2012 IELTS band 7 | Jul 2013: +ve skill assessment: Engineering Technologist (233914) | 30 Jul 2013: EOI 65 pts. | Invitation: Not yet


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi amoughnieh,
We are all in same boat. So far it seems you are the first one in the boat and hopefully will be the first to get invite and the leave the boat


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hey guys*

yeah amoughnieh! you are the first one on this list.

Any of you guys have got any update yet.

Oct 7th data is not updated yet so let us what is the numbers for our category

Good luck to all of us

BR/ DB


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

So the report is out, only 5 were invited, and the date of effect has moved from Aug 31 to Sep 20. No 65 pointers this round. Good luck for everyone in the upcoming round


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hey guys*

Guys,

I was reviewing their earlier invitation rounds and result was surprising. I do not know how they work, putting dates back and forth

July 1 - 65 points until June 27
July 15 - 65 points until May 24
Aug 5 - 65 points upto July 25
Aug 19 - none
Sep 2 - 75 points until April 5
Sep 16 - 70 points until Aug 31
Oct 7 - 70 points until Sep 20

Dates are going back and forth. What I could deduce from this is that they have invited 65 points until July 25. So in next round they should be inviting after July 25 now.

Another thing to notice is that they had 160 (300-140) left....for next 8 months left (from Oct to June) so it means they would have to allocate 50% for state and 50% for independent so it means they will be allocating 20 per month so 10 per round. It means 5 for state and 5 for independent. May be that is the reason they gave 5 for 2339 this round.

just a guestimate. other opinions welcome

BR/ DB


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

dineshb said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was reviewing their earlier invitation rounds and result was surprising. I do not know how they work, putting dates back and forth
> 
> ...


I have raised this issue in another thread but didn't get an explanation.. There's an inconsistency between Aug 5 and Sep 2, Aug 5 they invited 65 till Jul 25, which means that all 65 and higher should be invited till that date, while in the Sep 2 round they invited 75 till Apr 5!!! How come it was Apr 5, these were supposed to be cleared in the previous round according to Aug 5 report...

Anyway, regarding the number of invitations for each round, it seems to be fluctuating, as they have sent about 30 invitations in the previous round, so hopefully next round they'd invite a larger batch and start clearing some 65 pointers.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hi*

Ya! I am hoping that at least you will hear in next round.

BR/ DB


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

21st round came and gone.
Did anyone receive invite? i did'nt.

@amoughnieh ?


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

Obi1 said:


> 21st round came and gone.
> Did anyone receive invite? i did'nt.
> 
> @amoughnieh ?


I am not sure. My EOI is lodged by my agent, so I need to wait for them to inform me. It usually takes a day or two.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hi*

I have also filed thru' a consultant and she did not receive anything in this round until now. It seems like there are not much invitations for our category in this round. 

amoughnieh!
Did you get any invitation yet? I think until you get it 65 pointers date will not move.

I could see invitations happening for other 5 categories with even 60 pointers but ours is stuck.

Let us monitor for another 2-3 days to judge the progress. Thanks

BR/ DB

IELTS (R9.0,W7.5,L8.0,S7.0)- Feb 14, 2013 ; +ve skills assessment: Engineer Technologist (233914)-Aug 9, 2013 ; EOI- Aug 22, 2013 (65 points); Invitation-:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

dineshb said:


> I have also filed thru' a consultant and she did not receive anything in this round until now. It seems like there are not much invitations for our category in this round.
> 
> amoughnieh!
> Did you get any invitation yet? I think until you get it 65 pointers date will not move.
> ...


Hi DB, I'm still not sure. My consultant does not respond to my requests to check my status, however, they usually inform their clients within 2 days. I will be reporting back here once i get a positive result. 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*21st oct updated*

Guys,

So 21st Oct update is out. For 2339 they have received 17 applications >65 points until Oct 10th. It seems like lot of people are there with 2339 occupation having more than 65 points. So we have to wait. They have cleared all 70 or more points for 2339 until Oct 10th. hope they can call us in next round.

BR/ DB


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

dineshb said:


> Guys,
> 
> So 21st Oct update is out. For 2339 they have received 17 applications >65 points until Oct 10th. It seems like lot of people are there with 2339 occupation having more than 65 points. So we have to wait. They have cleared all 70 or more points for 2339 until Oct 10th. hope they can call us in next round.
> 
> BR/ DB


Hi DB,
Date of effect is Oct. 7 not 10. Our only hope for the upcoming rounds is for them to clear larger batches, if they remain at this pace 70 pointers will keep coming between rounds and we'll have less chances of being invited


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hi*

hi amoughnieh,

It was a typo. For us, I think, we can only wait hoping that in some round they receive less >=70 points EOI's so that our EOI gets a chance to be cleared. There is no other way we can get thru'. And as they said that they will prorate each month so # of invitations each month will be fixed too.

So Hope for the best. Hopefully patience will pay off.

BR/ DB


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

dineshb said:


> hi amoughnieh,
> 
> It was a typo. For us, I think, we can only wait hoping that in some round they receive less >=70 points EOI's so that our EOI gets a chance to be cleared. There is no other way we can get thru'. And as they said that they will prorate each month so # of invitations each month will be fixed too.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the number, but this round was 17, the one before was 5, and the one before that was 30


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*hi*

Actually, The number of reserved invitations are also changing every month. e.g. 1150 in July, 1150 in Aug, 921 in Sep and now 950 in Oct for 189 applications

950 for nov/8 months = 118.75 invitations per month for all occupations

now for 2339, the total number remaining is 138/8 months = 17.25 invitations per month which means 8.625 invitations for 189 and 8.625 invitations for state. Now in each month they are allocating this much...If they do not have enough invitations for state, they allocate those state invitations to independent. This is my understanding.

This should be the basic logic what they meant by prorate however as u said this month they issued 22 and last month was 30....so I do not know what their criteria is to select a certain number. One way - to look at a number of factors while selecting (prorate is one factor, another factor is for how long they can hold an application before they have a make a decision e.g. 3months, 4 months etc). But if we consider this second factor then all 60 pointers have been invited by now. so All analysis falls thru'.

So this brings us to a very critical juncture which makes this whole exercise as a lottery ticket. But difference is that after lottery ticket, you are secured however here even after winning lottery ticket u still have a work even harder to make a place in new society. 

This is just my opinion.

BR/ DB


----------



## pavan.kom (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Is there a specific occupation given more importance within 2339 category 

please advice

thanks in advance


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi guys,
Anybody receieved invitation in this round i.e 4th November. And I have a question..is there a preference for Australian study...


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

nope..Still waiting. I think once amoughnieh receives then those who applied after him can hope to receive.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*nov 4 updated*

Now, It went back to June 20 with 65 points for our occupation which seems surprising. However 32 EOIs are given on Nov 4 to 65 pointers and above. 

There is no consistency because as per Aug 5 report, all 65 pointers until July 25 should have been cleared.

But good to know that they came back to 65 pointers now....do not know for how long. hope for the best!

BR/ DB


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

dineshb said:


> Now, It went back to June 20 with 65 points for our occupation which seems surprising. However 32 EOIs are given on Nov 4 to 65 pointers and above.
> 
> There is no consistency because as per Aug 5 report, all 65 pointers until July 25 should have been cleared.
> 
> ...


I'm really disappointed and confused. This is not making sense anymore


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm hoping to get an invitation with 60 point submission on the 3rd July...
What do you guys think of my chance for getting it?

Plus, I don't really get how the system on pro-rata basis works.. so there are still spots for state nomination? But, when I checked the NSW state sponsorship webstie, it says 2339 is out of the list for state sponsorship but looking at the thread, it sounds like 190 still holds for 2339...

Could anyone please clarify this?


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

Anybody got invitation in this round??


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

5ab said:


> Anybody got invitation in this round??


I'm waiting for my agent to inform me


----------



## bondislacker (Nov 19, 2013)

*Invitation query (2339)*

Hey guys,

I recently submitted an EOI for 2339. It is one of the highly competitive occupations and invitations are being issued on a pro-rata basis. I know there are a dozen unknown factors to us mere mortals, but is it realistic for me to expect an invitation sometime soon, and if so, roughly when? The Nov 4 round saw 65 pointers invited with a cut off date of June. There are roughly 100 places left before the ceiling of 300 is reached. I'm freaking out a little.

Also, are all occupations under the Other Engineering Professionals (2339) umbrella treated equally, or is that not the case? 

My details: 

Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
IELTS average: 9
EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)

Cheers!


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

I guess I belong to this thread...


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the club Rowell and Bondislacker,
I think chances are slim for this year. I'm now thinking that those who dont want to wait should apply in another category (if possible). I for example could have also applied to ACS. Thinking i should do that now.


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

amoughnieh said:


> I'm waiting for my agent to inform me


How did u go with ur invitation?


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello guys,
Anybody received invitation yet...pls share ur thoughts nd news related to 2339 invitations. I applied for eoi on 8th Oct with 65 pts. Invitation still waiting...


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

still nothing.
infact looking back at the 18th Nov round Report - it now says:
Occupation ID	Description Points Score Visa date of effect
2339	Other Engineering Professionals 70 15/11/2013 2.31am

so not looking good for 65 pointers i'm afraid.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone received an invite for this round with 65 points? It looks like we are going to run out of 2339 invites for this year


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

not yet. I applied on 8th Oct with 65 pts. When did u apply


drumster said:


> Has anyone received an invite for this round with 65 points? It looks like we are going to run out of 2339 invites for this year


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

5ab said:


> not yet. I applied on 8th Oct with 65 pts. When did u apply


19th Oct.


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Count me in. Lodged an EOI under 233914 with 65 points on 14/01/14.

Looks like there's far too many applicants with 70 or more points. Us 65'ers will have to wait it till the ceiling resets. Well, hoping that the occupation doesn't come out of the list.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

Apparently the cut-off during the last round was 80. Looks like we are definitely out of this round.


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah looks like the cut-offs have gone up badly and the movement is very slow for all the 6 occupations in the last round. While interestingly there's been no change in trend for the rest of the occupations. What's going on?


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

There seems to be an upcoming change to the occupation ceiling.

Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support

What do you guys think?


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> There seems to be an upcoming change to the occupation ceiling.
> 
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support
> 
> What do you guys think?


Let's hope this is true. If so, this is really a blessing for all of us.
By the way, your IELTS result is really admirable, do you have any recommendation as I am also struggling to get IELTS 8?

Thank you very much.


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes let's hope.

Which modules are you trying to increase? The writing exam was the most challenging for me, and was tutored by a professional. Which I found to be very helpful.

One advice that worked for me was to do the essay first. Follow the IELTS thread in here, they have plenty of good advice.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> Yes let's hope.
> 
> Which modules are you trying to increase? The writing exam was the most challenging for me, and was tutored by a professional. Which I found to be very helpful.
> 
> One advice that worked for me was to do the essay first. Follow the IELTS thread in here, they have plenty of good advice.


Actually I'm trying to increase Reading and Speaking (both 7). I think I'm OK with Listening and Writing (8). Thank you very much and let's hope the quotas will increase.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

It's been a while and I almost gave up and forget my application. This is definitely a good news for all of us!! Let's see how things goes this months' invitation rounds..


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

The GT Reading shouldn't cause a problem with someone at you level. Make sure to underline keywords in both the questions and the text. This helped me to target my work and move faster.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> The GT Reading shouldn't cause a problem with someone at you level. Make sure to underline keywords in both the questions and the text. This helped me to target my work and move faster.


Thank you very much for your kind advice.

I wish you get an invitation soon.

Blessings,


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

That sounds gud...now 2339rs can relax a bit...1000..I believe all of us should get through this round...
Thanks for valuable news



HighNoon said:


> There seems to be an upcoming change to the occupation ceiling.
> 
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

enida said:


> Thank you very much for your kind advice.
> 
> I wish you get an invitation soon.
> 
> Blessings,


Thanks buddy.

Also, could you pls put up a signature with your points and timeline, so that we could all have a better idea on the queue movement?


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

HighNoon said:


> There seems to be an upcoming change to the occupation ceiling.
> 
> <Link removed due to newbie filter>
> 
> What do you guys think?


If our interpretation of this is correct, then this is definitely great news. Lets see how the next few rounds pan out.


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

But it says number of ceiling for 6 golden occupations will remain the same.


drumster said:


> If our interpretation of this is correct, then this is definitely great news. Lets see how the next few rounds pan out.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

My interpretation is that the pro-rata allotment mechanism will continue but the limit will be raised to 1,000 from the current 300 for 2339. Is this understanding correct? 

If this is not correct then the linked article has no effect for us in 2339 category


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes it does say that the ceiling for 6 golden occupations will remain the same. It's probably outdated text from the earlier announcement regarding pro-rata last year.

The only occupations to show any effect from this increase in ceilings are the 4 engineering occupations from the top 6. The new rule doesn't make sense otherwise.

I had a similar idea to drumster above, but you never know for sure till you see it work.


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

Dear,
Click on Report and then Occupation ceiling. Read second last paragraph. I hope m wrong. 

Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.
SkillSelect 24 February 2014 Invitation Round Results
When will the reports be published?
Occupation Ceilings
An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
Occupational ceilings do not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression of Interest in occupational groups which have reached their ceiling, please note that Expressions of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.
We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued in these occupations for the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year.
Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements commenced on 2 September 2013.
The total ceiling will remain the same for these occupations in the 2013/2014 programme year as displayed in the occupational ceiling table with the relevant occupations marked with an asterisk (*).
The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2013-2014 programme year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current programme year to date:


HighNoon said:


> Yes it does say that the ceiling for 6 golden occupations will remain the same. It's probably outdated text from the earlier announcement regarding pro-rata last year.
> 
> The only occupations to show any effect from this increase in ceilings are the 4 engineering occupations from the top 6. The new rule doesn't make sense otherwise.
> 
> I had a similar idea to drumster above, but you never know for sure till you see it work.


----------



## ross1983 (Mar 3, 2014)

looks like i belong here! submitted a 2339 EOI on 24/2/14 with 75 pts. Fingers crossed for next week!


----------



## JiffyPB (Mar 3, 2014)

5ab said:


> Dear,
> Click on Report and then Occupation ceiling. Read second last paragraph. I hope m wrong.
> 
> For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling.


The occupational ceiling text is old and outdated. It also states that State and Nominated visas won't be handed out when occupational ceilings are met, as I've highlighted above, where as the new announcement specifically says they are no longer subject to the occupational ceiling. I think someone forgot to update that page (as no occupational ceilings have been changed), and that's causing the confusion.

I'm very much hoping that is the case at least. As others mentioned, it only makes sense for this change to happen now if it includes the for restricted Engineering codes, as those are the only roles that will see any effect (as there is a backlog of 65/70/75 pt people). Otherwise, I would have expected the change to have taken place on July 1st.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

My agent (MARA certified) just sent me an email yesterday saying that this is good news for me since I fall in the 233914 category.

Looks like our interpretation might have been right after all.


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

drumster said:


> My agent (MARA certified) just sent me an email yesterday saying that this is good news for me since I fall in the 233914 category.
> 
> Looks like our interpretation might have been right after all.


There had been quite a few interpretations of that announcement on here and had me worried. Thanks for the confirmation drumster.


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

Any update from eoi guyzz....


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Hmmm very silent. No one?


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,
No invite here either.


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

Update ur detail guys. So that we can get some idea regarding 1000 invitation news..

1. Yooun88---------2339----eoi 3 July 13-------60pts----invi??
2. amoughnier----2339----eoi 30july 13-------65pts----invi??
3.dineshb----------2339-----eoi aug---------------65pts----invi??
4.rowell-------------2339-----eoi 30aug 13------65pts----invi??
5.obi1----------------2339-----eoi 12sep 13------65pts----invi??
6.5ab-----------------2339-----eoi 8 oct 13--------65pts----invi??
7.bondislacker--2339-----eoi 8 nov 13-------65pts---invi??
8.HighNoon------2339-----eoi 14 Jan 14------65pts---invi??


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Obi1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> No invite here either.


Hmm. There's no news from other 3 eng codes as well. Doesn't sound like there's been any movement.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> Hmm. There's no news from other 3 eng codes as well. Doesn't sound like there's been any movement.


Looks like they didn't invite anyone of us.
Who else in the thread is 233913. Biomedical engineer?


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, I just heard about the news. That sounds great.
Unfortunately, I still haven't got the invitation yet.

Do you guys think there is good chance of getting the invitation with 60 point applicants who applied July last year?

I have been preparing for another CDR applications though..
So, how would the new rule affect the 2339 applicants?
The problem is that pro-rata arrangements are still applied on 2339 though the ceiling might be extended to 1000.


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

It does not matter whehther you are biomedical or aeronatugical engineers as long as you fall on the 2339 category


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

Did an invitation round not happen last Monday? The website says there would be a round on 10th March. And if there was a round then where is the report? Does any one have any clue?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

drumster said:


> Did an invitation round not happen last Monday? The website says there would be a round on 10th March. And if there was a round then where is the report? Does any one have any clue?


it will be published in a day or soo


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

drumster said:


> Did an invitation round not happen last Monday? The website says there would be a round on 10th March. And if there was a round then where is the report? Does any one have any clue?


Yeah, they are taking ages to update the page. Unusually longer this time...


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

They have just updated the report and Occupation ceilings. As expected the total number of invites for 2339 has gone up to 1,000. But what is strange is that the earlier number of invites issued was 267 - now that number is 186. What gives?


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

drumster said:


> They have just updated the report and Occupation ceilings. As expected the total number of invites for 2339 has gone up to 1,000. But what is strange is that the earlier number of invites issued was 267 - now that number is 186. What gives?


Since 190 invitations aren't counted towards the ceilings anymore, they have subtracted it.


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

So that gives 814 invitations remaining now. That means 116 invitations per round for 2339.

It also looks like they are predicting a good number of high pointers to come in next round, as they have increased the intake to 2000 for march 24.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

HighNoon said:


> So that gives 814 invitations remaining now. That means 116 invitations per round for 2339.
> 
> It also looks like they are predicting a good number of high pointers to come in next round, as they have increased the intake to 2000 for march 24.


Yeah you're right! I'm hoping to get an invite in the next couple of rounds :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I applied last year in June with 60 points under 233914 Engineering technologist. I was actually considering applying for another skills assessment for electrical engineering or something. Do you guys think I wouldn't need to?

What are the predictions on the pro-rata system on our occupations? Do you think even 60 pointers can get an invitation soon?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

yooun88 said:


> I applied last year in June with 60 points under 233914 Engineering technologist. I was actually considering applying for another skills assessment for electrical engineering or something. Do you guys think I wouldn't need to?
> 
> What are the predictions on the pro-rata system on our occupations? Do you think even 60 pointers can get an invitation soon?


I applied also last year in June as Engineering Technologist. I did exactly that, I made new skill assessment and now I'm wating for the outcome letter


----------



## chauffeur715 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Update my info*

Hi guys, glad I found this thread specially for 2339. My details are included in the track now:

1. Yooun88---------2339----eoi 3 July 13-------60pts----invi??
2. amoughnier----2339----eoi 30july 13-------65pts----invi??
3.dineshb----------2339-----eoi aug---------------65pts----invi??
4.rowell-------------2339-----eoi 30aug 13------65pts----invi??
5.obi1----------------2339-----eoi 12sep 13------65pts----invi??
6.5ab-----------------2339-----eoi 8 oct 13--------65pts----invi??
7.bondislacker--2339-----eoi 8 nov 13-------65pts---invi??
8.HighNoon------2339-----eoi 14 Jan 14------65pts---invi?? 
9.chauffeur715------2339-----eoi 14 Jan 14------70pts---invi??


As a 70-pointer I am very disappointed since the latest invitation round on 10 Mar only moved forward for 3 days for 70-pointers compared to 27 Jan round. There were no invs for us in the rounds in between as the threshold were 75 or more.


----------



## chauffeur715 (Mar 20, 2014)

chauffeur715 said:


> Hi guys, glad I found this thread specially for 2339. My details are included in the track now:
> 
> 1. Yooun88---------2339----eoi 3 July 13-------60pts----invi??
> 2. amoughnier----2339----eoi 30july 13-------65pts----invi??
> ...


Is it because so many ppl submitted their EOI before Christmas?


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Good to see this thread alive again. Come monday I wanna see it screaming invites. All the best gang.


chauffeur715------2339-----eoi 14 Jan 14------70pts---invi??
amoughnier----2339----eoi 30july 13-------65pts----invi??
dineshb----------2339-----eoi aug---------------65pts----invi??
rowell-------------2339-----eoi 30aug 13------65pts----invi??
obi1----------------2339-----eoi 12sep 13------65pts----invi??
5ab-----------------2339-----eoi 8 oct 13--------65pts----invi??
bondislacker--2339-----eoi 8 nov 13-------65pts---invi??
HighNoon------2339-----eoi 14 Jan 14------65pts---invi??
Yooun88---------2339----eoi 3 July 13-------60pts----invi??


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

chauffeur715 said:


> Is it because so many ppl submitted their EOI before Christmas?


Some posts here mentioned that it was because of local graduates.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

Updated with my details


Yooun88---------2339----eoi 3 July 13-------60pts----invi??
amoughnier----2339----eoi 30 july 13-------65pts----invi??
dineshb----------2339-----eoi aug 13---------------65pts----invi??
rowell-------------2339-----eoi 30aug 13------65pts----invi??
obi1----------------2339-----eoi 12sep 13------65pts----invi??
5ab-----------------2339-----eoi 8 oct 13--------65pts----invi??
drumster--------2339-----eoi 19 oct 13---------65pts----invi??
bondislacker--2339-----eoi 8 nov 13-------65pts---invi??
HighNoon------2339-----eoi 14 Jan 14------65pts---invi??
chauffeur715------2339-----eoi 14 Jan 14------70pts---invi??


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guyzz.. 
I just got invitation. The wait was too long. I hope u guyz will receive invitation soon.


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I got the invitation too! 
I applied 06/07/13 with 60 points with engineering technologist.
To be honest, I didn't expect to get the invitation,

Cheers guys!


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

5ab said:


> Hey guyzz..
> I just got invitation. The wait was too long. I hope u guyz will receive invitation soon.


How many points did you apply with?


----------



## chauffeur715 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Got my inv!*

Just got my invitation! Uploading my documents right now! Cheers up guys! It looks quite promising for 60-pointers now!


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

65 pts nd i applied in early october.


yooun88 said:


> How many points did you apply with?


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

5ab said:


> 65 pts nd i applied in early october.


Okay. Thanks. Congrats to you as well...

But i don't know if it makes sense to get the invitation for me.. with 60 points.. hope this is not an error or something..


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Got mine too. Good news all round, seems everyone above got their invites. That's a big roadblock out of the way.

All the best ahead with the main application. Cheers.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

I havent heard from my agent yet!


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

drumster said:


> I havent heard from my agent yet!


plz share ur timeline


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

65 pts. Filed EOI on 19th October in 233914


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

drumster said:


> 65 pts. Filed EOI on 19th October in 233914


I think you would have got invited, did u login to skill select and check??


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> I think you would have got invited, did u login to skill select and check??


I dont have the login and password, my agent does. And he is not in India right now, so I will have to wait until I hear from him.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

drumster said:


> I dont have the login and password, my agent does. And he is not in India right now, so I will have to wait until I hear from him.


highmoon who is a 65 pointer, have got invitation, dont worry


----------



## bondislacker (Nov 19, 2013)

Got my invitation this morning as well. Happy times.


Applied with 65pts on 8 Nov 13.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got an update from my agent and I have the invite too!


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys,
I got the invite too. 
But i'm thinking of not applying as im a bit doubtful how relevant this category is to me and dont want to risk $7k. I'm going to apply instead to ACS for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.


----------



## drumster (Jan 21, 2014)

Obi1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got the invite too.
> But i'm thinking of not applying as im a bit doubtful how relevant this category is to me and dont want to risk $7k. I'm going to apply instead to ACS for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.


Is there a risk of rejection even after getting an invite to apply for a visa? Does anyone know if it is common to get rejected after an invite has been given?


----------



## ross1983 (Mar 3, 2014)

Got an invite with 65 pts yesterday


----------



## lgucci (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've recently submitted my EOI with 60 points as Engineering Technician. I was wondering how long it might be taking to get an invite with 60pts these days. Is there anyone that can share their experience?

Thanks! 

Visa Subclass: 189 | ANZSCO: 233914 – Engineering Technologist | IELTS: (L-9, R-9, W-7.5, S-8) | EA Applied: 03/Dec/2014 | EA Positive: 27/Feb/2015 | EOI: 27/Feb/2015 (60 Pts) | Invite: --- | Visa Lodged: --- | CO Assigned: --- | Grant: --- |


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

lgucci said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've recently submitted my EOI with 60 points as Engineering Technician. I was wondering how long it might be taking to get an invite with 60pts these days. Is there anyone that can share their experience?
> 
> ...


Hi lgucci,

I'd say it should not take more than 45days to get an invite with 60points.
Good Luck!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ET: 233914
Points: 75
EOI submitted: October 11, 2014
Invite received: October 13, 2014
Application Lodged: December 01, 2014
CO Allocated/PCC & Medicals Request: February 02, 2015 
Grant: March 13, 2015
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

i wanted to know what is the cut off points for 233914 to get invite
and is state sponsorship available ?


----------



## HHH007 (Dec 1, 2015)

Aeronautical Engineer (233911) or Engineering Technologist (233914) 
*Dear Friends,*
I am new to this forum. I am aeronautical graduate with more than 4 years of relevant work experience. I am planning to apply for Australia immigration 2015 -2016. I am confused because aeronautical engineer mentioned in both category. Please let me know the details which category I can apply. Thanks in advance.

233911 AERONAUTICAL ENGINEER 
Performs and supervises engineering work concerned with the design, development, manufacture, maintenance and modification of aircraft for flight. Registration or licensing may be required. 
Skill Level: 1 
Specializations: 
Aeronautical Engineering Officer (Navy) 
Aerospace Engineer 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Aeronautical (Air Force) 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Armament (Air Force) 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Electronics (Air Force) 
Avionics Systems Engineer 
Weapons Aeronautical Engineering Officer (Navy)

233914 ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 
Analyses and modifies new and existing engineering technologies and applies them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects. Registration or licensing may be required. 
Skill Level: 1 
Specializations: 
Aeronautical Engineering Technologist 
Agricultural Engineering Technologist 
Biomedical Engineering Technologist 
Chemical Engineering Technologist 
Industrial Engineering Technologist 
Mining Engineering Technologist


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

How is everyone here? Can you share me your timelines? I am now waiting for my CO to be assigned. It has been a month since I lodge the application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Any 2339 Engineers got invited today ? Can anyone please share their EOI Date of Effect. Cheers !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Any 2339 Engineers got invited today ? Can anyone please share their EOI Date of Effect. Cheers !


Hey, I think this thread is 3-4 years old and not updated accordingly.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, at least 2 people are still on this thread  Just asking: where exactly do you guys find the detailed statistics of the invites, how many invites are left to be sent, the minimum points... etc.? Also, is there a detail of all professions under 2339? Thank you!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sevy said:


> Hi, at least 2 people are still on this thread  Just asking: where exactly do you guys find the detailed statistics of the invites, how many invites are left to be sent, the minimum points... etc.? Also, is there a detail of all professions under 2339? Thank you!


Hey, if you are an engineering Technologist, find fellow ET's on the below-mentioned thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-4.html


Also, you can find statistics of the invites on this spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit?usp=sharing

Finally, Please fill up your signature with details so we can get a rough idea on how many ET's in here and how many of them have submitted EOI's and when they have done it to assume possible time frames of our invitations.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hi, at least 2 people are still on this thread  Just asking: where exactly do you guys find the detailed statistics of the invites, how many invites are left to be sent, the minimum points... etc.? Also, is there a detail of all professions under 2339? Thank you!


SkillSelect


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Hey, if you are an engineering Technologist, find fellow ET's on the below-mentioned thread.
> ...
> Also, you can find statistics of the invites on this spreadsheet.
> ...
> Finally, Please fill up your signature with details so we can get a rough idea on how many ET's in here and how many of them have submitted EOI's and when they have done it to assume possible time frames of our invitations.


Hi, thanks for those links! Very useful. I'll put them in favorites. 

I'll update my signature whenever I'm not a junior poster anymore, getting there  

SNIP?


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hi, thanks too! Favorites as well.
> 
> So, I take it that we can't see the official stats of:
> - how many EOI ave been submitted
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hi, thanks for those links! Very useful. I'll put them in favorites.
> 
> I'll update my signature whenever I'm not a junior poster anymore, getting there
> 
> SNIP?


Do you need to have a certain number of post before you can have signature ? I had no idea.

SNIP is when moderator removes your personal info that you post here and replaces it with the word SNIP.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sevy said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks too! Favorites as well.
> ...


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes you need to have posted a few posts before having some options available like signature, creating a thread or editing - but I'm getting out of subject here ^^ 

Awesome link, thanks. One more link to my favorites


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Yes you need to have posted a few posts before having some options available like signature, creating a thread or editing - but I'm getting out of subject here ^^
> 
> Awesome link, thanks. One more link to my favorites


This is expatforum. You can talk anything related to immigration as long as it is not movies or sport.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

zaback21 said:


> This is expatforum. You can talk anything related to immigration as long as it is not movies or sport.


You can talk about that too - start a thread in the Platypus Den or the Life in Australia sub-forum depending on the subject: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/830746-where-post-about-what.html


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

my details can be found in my signature


----------

